# Ухудшение состояния дисков после операции



## Доктор Попов (31 Окт 2009)

Глубокоуважаемые коллеги, за мое короткое пребывание на форуме несколько раз сталкивался с вопросом - ну сделают мне операцию, а потом хуже не будет? Мой неумелый поиск в русскоязычной мед. литературе толкового ответа на это не дал. Поэтому предлагаю обсудить проблему ухудшения состояния дисков, находящихся рядом с прооперированным сегментом в поясничном отделе позвоночника. 
Скромно даю ссылку на свою работу, которую докладывал на конгрессе спинальников Израиля в этом году. Поскольку этого журнала в свободном доступе нет, просто переснял абстракт. Суть этой статьи в том, что за период 10-тилетнего наблюдения за прооперированными больными ухудшение состояния отмечены у почти 7.5% пациентов, но причины этого ухудшения выявить не удалось. То есть статистически нет связи между диагнозом перед операцией, техникой ее выполнения, уровнем поражения, количеством фиксированных позвонков и т.д. Единственная зацепка это возраст пациента, чем старше больной тем выше риск отдаленных осложнений.
Лично меня это еще больше убедило в важности системного подхода к больным с дискогенной болезнью поясницы. Лечение не заканчивается винтами в спину, поражение дисков продолжается, болезнь прогрессирует. Изменение образа жизни пациента, укрепление мышечного корсета, усиление двигательной активности должно уменьшать процент возвратных больных. Валяться после операции на диване значит заранее заказывать еще одну очередь в операционную! Доктор Зинчук, когда Вы задавали вопрос о дискогенной болезни, я имел в виду именно этот фактор прогрессии патологии.


----------



## abelar (1 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> ухудшение состояния отмечены у почти 7.5% пациентов, но причины этого ухудшения выявить не удалось.


Уважаемый доктор Попов! Это вопрос "на миллион долларов"! Но дискутировать его надо. Я с почтением выложу свою статистику за последние 10 лет. Если в обсуждении вопроса примут участие многоуважаемые коллеги данного форума:blush200:
Но, сразу оговорюсь, что сама дифиниция "ухудшение состояния после операции" требует расширения и дополнения исходя из того, как пациенты оценивают это послеоперационное состояние.
Думаю, сюда нужно отнести:
1. Состояние никак или незначительно улучшилось...( "...а в общем - все по-старому"...)
2. Отдельная группа: Боль прошла. Остались неврологические симптомы, которые для больного некритичны, но для врача - тревожны: парезы- амиотрофии- снижение тонуса-любые дистальные проводниковые симптомы...
3. Состояние после завершения реабилитационного периода безусловно улучшилось, но является стабильным тольо при определенных условиях: Значимые изменения в образе жизни (напр. полностью исключен физ.труд, пришлось отказаться от любимой работы, спорта.и.проч.
Либо, необходимость консервативных лечебных воздействий ( постоянные массажи,иголки,пиявки.... ) Один пациент выразился: "раньше я работал на батарейках, а сейчас как-будто от сети..." Постоянно "привязан к врачам,поликлиннике,хондропротекторам....aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2009)

Вообщем-то за 10 лет, они и так должны ухудшиться. Критерий какой?
Грыжи? Дегенерация?

Мне кажется, тут надо говорить о качестве жизни (по любому опроснику).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Скромно даю ссылку на свою работу, которую докладывал на конгрессе спинальников Израиля в этом году.



А можно весь доклад увидеть? Если не затруднит, отправьте мне на почтуzinchuku@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Ell (3 Ноя 2009)

А я знаю одно - как сам пациент настроен, так и будет. И это самый важный фактор.


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Ноя 2009)

Коллеги, спасибо за поддержку предложенной темы, я ее действительно считаю одной из важнейших в спинальной хирургии. Начну отвечать с дам.
Ell, мы сейчас обсуждаем голую статистику, в которой нет места настрою пациента. Иначе весь смысл научного поиска пропадает.
Доктор Зинчук, если честно, то у меня есть проблемы с письменным русским. Можно я Вам пришлю английский вариант?
Дорогие доктора Ступин и abelar, анализ начинался с телефонного опроса, включающего субъективные данные (остаточные боли, возврат к работе, спорту, повседневная физическая активность и т.д.). Если хотя-бы по одному из критериев было ухудшение в последние годы, пациент приглашался для обследования включая стандартные и динамические рентгеновские снимки, КТ и МРТ поясничного сегмента с гадолиниум. Если жалобы подтверждались данными инструментального обследования, больной заносился в категорию ALD+. Объективные критерии - это стандартное уменьшение высоты диска, спондилолистез, фасет-артрит, выпадение диска или модик-сигнал на МРТ. Неврологический статус в критерии не входил.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Можно я Вам пришлю английский вариант?


 Без проблем, заранее благодарю.

Добавлено через 5 часов 25 минут


Доктор Попов написал(а):


> фасет-артрит,


Как ставился спондилоартрит? На основании каких критериев и проводился ли анализ в сравнении с состоянием суставов до проведения оперативного этапа лечения?


Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Неврологический статус в критерии не входил.



Почему???? Вы не контролировали ЭНМГ наличие радикуло патии ДО операции и после??? Я правильно понял?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2009)

> Изменение образа жизни пациента, укрепление мышечного корсета, усиление двигательной активности



А у такого контингента, если он выделялся, те же 7%?


----------



## Доктор Попов (13 Ноя 2009)

доктор ступин, из ~2000 пациентов у 222 (7.5%) были признаки ALD+. среди них и велся дальнейший поиск. и ничего кроме возраста я не нашел как зацепку к прогнозу...

доктор зинчук, эмг я не пользовался по следующим критериям:
1 очень субъективна и непроверяема (снимки можно послать на повторное заключение - second opinion)
2 не всем больным проводилась перед операцией
3 ни одна из известных мне статей по ALD не базировалась на эмг или неврологическом физикальном исследовании

критерии постановки диагноза вы найдете в высланной работе.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> 1 очень субъективна и непроверяема (снимки можно послать на повторное заключение - second opinion)



Не согласен, зафиксированные в протоколе ЭНМГ показатели можно отправить на повторное заключение хоть папе римскому.



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> 2 не всем больным проводилась перед операцией


 Точнее было бы сказать лишь некоторым больным она проводилась. И отсюда вопрос,  коков процент проведенных оперативных вмешательств был проведен БЕЗ наличия корешкового синдрома, когда оперировали "корешковый болевой синдром", когда есть боль в ноге,  но сохранен ахилл и подошвенный.



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> 3 ни одна из известных мне статей по ALD не базировалась на эмг или неврологическом физикальном исследовании



В пору вспомнить слова одного из нейрохирургов прошлого века: "… не надо оперировать пленку МРТ, надо оперировать больного"




Доктор Попов написал(а):


> критерии постановки диагноза вы найдете в высланной работе.



Огромное спасибо коллега.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2009)

А первичный выбор, с выводом из опроса пациентов с синдромом неудачной операции не проводился?


----------



## druk (13 Ноя 2009)

Очень интересная тема и для больных!
Вот эти 2 цитаты распечатаю жирным шрифтом и повешу на стену:



> Изменение образа жизни пациента, укрепление мышечного корсета, усиление двигательной активности должно уменьшать процент возвратных больных. Валяться после операции на диване значит заранее заказывать еще одну очередь в операционную!





> А я знаю одно - как сам пациент настроен, так и будет. И это самый важный фактор.


good


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Ноя 2009)

Ребята (это я в смысле глубокоуважаемые коллеги), спасибо, что тема заинтересовала. 
Для меня ЭМГ это довольно второстепенный метод диагностики. Прав я или нет, даже и не знаю. В этой своей работе просто собрал в одну кучу все данные по фиксации поясничного отдела позвоночника при самых различных этиологиях - от перелома до опухоли. Самому было интересно, поэтому и перелопатил кучу архивных историй болезни. Отсутствие результата - тоже результат, поэтому можно вывод статьи перевести на русский язык примерно так - кому на роду написано...
Но я с этим не согласен, по-моему усиление физической активности в послеоперационном периоде (у молодых), как раз и является тем фактором, который улучшает прогноз после вмешательства. В Израиле любой прооперированный больной попадает в жернова физиотерапии. К пожилым подход более мягкий, а вот чем моложе пациент, тем интенсивнее с ним будут заниматься, соответственно больший стимул чтобы от тебя "отстали". Вот больные и укрепляют свой мышечный корсет, и не приходят на повторную операцию. 

Доктор Зинчук, мы с вами оба знаем, что ткнул иголку немного в сторону - получил иные результаты ЭМГ. Так кому это интересно с точки зрения папы римского? Поскольку причина фиксации позвоночника была не только корешковый синдром, то естественно ЭМГ проводилась далеко не всем.

Доктор Ступин, выборку пациентов я не делал, вся "вкусность" работы в том, что я взял огромный блок прооперированных больных (~2000), задал стандартные вопросы и выявил процент "недовольных" операцией. Из них (222) у 7.5% я наше объективные рентген-признаки поражения дисков рядом с фиксацией.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2009)

Т.е за 10 лет, процент недовольных (синдром неудачной операции + поледствия фиксации + возрастные изменения - испуганные проблемой и занимающиейеся собой), составили 7.5!

Так это очень прилично!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Ступин, к сожалению, недовольных больше, а вот "рентгеновское" подтверждение недовольства нашлось только у 7.5%!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2009)

Что-то пропустил.
Недовольных-то,  сколько?


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Ноя 2009)

Недовольных (из двух с лишним тысяч) получилось 222. Просто причина недовольства была разная - от высокого курса доллара до прихода Обамы к власти. 
Потом этих несчастных я всех осмотрел, и из них у 7.5% нашел объективные рентгенологические признаки ухудшения состояния дисков рядом с фиксацией...


----------



## Soboleva (22 Ноя 2009)

druk написал(а):


> Очень интересная тема и для больных!
> Вот эти 2 цитаты распечатаю жирным шрифтом и повешу на стену:
> Цитата:
> Изменение образа жизни пациента, укрепление мышечного корсета, усиление двигательной активности должно уменьшать процент возвратных больных. Валяться после операции на диване значит заранее заказывать еще одну очередь в операционную!
> ...


С первой соглашусь..а со второй НЕТ! 
Звучит так.. "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих".
Здоровье пациента премяком зависит от профессионализма врача!!!
Даже Лужков ..мэр Москвы и тот уехал делать операцию за границу..значит не доверяет россиянскому здравоохранению!aiwan

Добавлено через 9 минут
Простите д-р Попов!
Правильно я вас поняла..чем старше пациент тем меньше с ним будут возиться?! *
Ставишь дорогущщий фиксатор..оплачиваешь эту услугу..и поражаются диски???*
Т.е. выхода нет???
Это уже списанный и отработанный материал..Но ради статистики испробовать нужно?..:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## юрок (23 Ноя 2009)

Вчера разговаривал с пареньком, ему вставили кейдж и фиксатор, месяца три назад, состояние хорошее , вроде клиника назвал москворечье. Состояние хорошее, понаблюдаю за ним, операция стоила 500 тысяч рублей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2009)

Soboleva написал(а):


> С первой соглашусь..а со второй НЕТ!
> Звучит так.. "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих".
> Здоровье пациента премяком зависит от профессионализма врача!!!
> Даже Лужков ..мэр Москвы и тот уехал делать операцию за границу..значит не доверяет россиянскому здравоохранению!aiwan
> ...




Какие разные выводы.

Я, радуюсь, что обострений мало и они просто возрастные, а девушка, горюет, что много и они от операции!

Девушка не права.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Ноя 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> В этой своей работе просто собрал в одну кучу все данные по фиксации поясничного отдела позвоночника при самых различных этиологиях - от перелома до опухоли.


 именно поэтому 7,5%. Если бы вы проанализировали результат у больных исключительно с дегенеративными процессами, причем с разными формами дегенеративной патологии результат был бы радикально другим.
Касательно ЭНМГ то постановка электродов выполняется согласно методики. Если есть сомнение можно повторить исследование. 




Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Из них (222) у 7.5% я наше объективные рентген-признаки поражения дисков рядом с фиксацией.



по поводу какой патологии проводился спондилодез у этих 222 человек?


----------



## Доктор Попов (27 Ноя 2009)

Soboleva написал(а):


> С первой соглашусь..а со второй НЕТ!
> Звучит так.. "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих".
> Здоровье пациента премяком зависит от профессионализма врача!!!
> Даже Лужков ..



Приношу свои извинения, но эта тема открыта мною для обсуждения между коллег на форуме. Доктор Зинчук и Доктор Ступин высказывают свои профессиональные мысли по данной проблеме. Простите меня, Soboleva, но я не намерен дискутировать с пациентами по чисто медицинским проблемам, особенно по методике исследований.  Вынужден сказать и жестче - мне в данном вопросе интересно только мнение коллег-врачей, потому что мы говорим о вещах, в которых Вы ничего не понимаете просто по причине отсутствия специального образования. Исходя из этого маленькая просьба - читать этот раздел -  читайте, но не позорьтесь никому не нужными высказываниями. 

Еще раз прошу извинения за немного резкие высказывания, просто наболело видеть Ваши комменты практически во всех темах данного форума. Обратите внимание, ни один из профессионалов не позволяет себе подобных "разбрасываний". 
Лично Вам всего доброго, Доктор Попов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2009)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> по поводу какой патологии проводился спондилодез у этих 222 человек?



Как я понял, спондилодез проводился не всем пациентам?


----------



## Доктор Попов (27 Ноя 2009)

нет, выборка была именно по фиксированным позвонкам. иначе вообще получалась полная галиматья. а так хоть какая-то привязка - диск рядом с фиксированным уровнем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2009)

Тогда вопрос, а причины дискогенной болезни поясницы, потребовавшие спондилодеза, они как-то рассматривались? Только спондилолистез?


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Ноя 2009)

нет конечно, я взял полиэтиологическую группу за 10 лет наблюдения, в этом-то и вся прелесть! при высокоселективных наблюдениях очень сложно поймать причинные факторы, влияющие на результат операции, тем более отдаленный. а вот именно при подобных исследованиях иногда выплывают странные, но статистически доказанные, показатели.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2009)

Тогда принимаем за основу структурный (стабильный, органический) блок, независимо от причины (несколько условно) и получаем статистику обычного течения удачного разрешения дискогенной болезни.

Вполне прилично.


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Ноя 2009)

спасибо, доктор, за добрые слова, но если честно то я ничего не понял! не забывайте, что с русским языком у меня не все в порядке, поэтому постарайтесь растолковывать попроще!!!
это я так, для поднятия настроения. рад, что вопрос заинтересовал настоящих профессионалов, для меня это действительно интересная проблема - прогноз прооперированных больных. 
еще раз спасибо за дискуссию! aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2009)

Коллега Попов не игнорируйте и меня, пожалуйста, 
Мне интересно знать,  проводили Вы анализ или нет у этих 222 больных с отрицательным результатом по вопросу с КАКОЙ именно проблемой они были прооперированны?


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Дек 2009)

Многоуважаемый доктор Зинчук, и в мыслях не было Вас игнорировать! Как я и писал, идея работы была найти причину ухудшения состояния дисков рядом с фиксацией. Выявленные недовольные 222 пациента были разложены "по полочкам", если я не ошибаюсь в таблице было около 60 различных пунктов (рост, вес, уровень фиксации, вид винтов, диагноз, сопутствующие заболевания и т.д.) - замучился ее заполнять! :cray: И ничего кроме прямой связи с возрастом у меня статистически не выявилось. Как мы потом шутили на симпозиуме - на все воля Всевышнего, включая и ортопедию поясницы! :drinks:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Дек 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Как мы потом шутили на симпозиуме - на все воля Всевышнего, включая и ортопедию поясницы! :drinks:


Аминь!
7,5% это хорошо, очень хорошо. 
Оценка состояния диска спаренного ПДС проводилась, я так понимаю, по снимкам?
А были изменения ухудшения, по снимкам, у тех кто был доволен результатом лечения и не входил в 222?


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Дек 2009)

Доктор Зинчук, я конечно герой, но не до такой-же степени!!! Я еле выжил после общения с этими 222, куда уж потянуть остальных. К исследованию привлекались только симптоматические пациенты, вернувшихся к работе и спорту я оставил в покое. А вот недовольных рассматривал с разных сторон (рентген, КТ, МРТ), чтобы понять - они хотят "получить инвалидность" или действительно есть объективные критерии для жалоб. Конечно, среди довольных жизнью пациентов наверняка были такие, у которых на снимках можно увидеть те или иные признаки дегенерации дисков рядом с фиксацией. Но если у человека не болит, зачем его снимать? Это все равно, что перегородить квартал и всем поголовно сделать КТ спины. Ну будет у 15-20-50% патология дисков, что с того? Для статейки может быть и подойдет, конечно.

Друзья, еще раз спасибо за общение. Если есть желание, давайте следующей темой выберем нестабильность позвоночника, для начала спондилолистезис пятого поясничного позвонка у молодых. С моей точки зрения это почти всегда операция, очень интересно пообщаться по этому поводу. Если есть желающие, покопаюсь у себя в архиве и поставлю как новые подходы к диагностике, так и уже прооперированные случаи.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Дек 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Конечно, среди довольных жизнью пациентов наверняка были такие, у которых на снимках можно увидеть те или иные признаки дегенерации дисков рядом с фиксацией.



Вы правильно уловили ход мысли. Исходя из этого резонный вопрос, а может жалобы недовольных не связанны с этими явлениями?
По идеи, стабильный спондилодез у всех должен дать изменения в вышележащем ПДС. Я, за много лет,  ни разу не видел спондилодез без изменений в смежном ПДС. Причем чем дальше от места спондилодеза, тем менее выражены эти признаки. И далеко не всегда эти изменения сопровождались клиникой. Я уверен,  что жалобы недовольных зависели не от наличия дегенерации или её  степени. Их провоцировали рефлекторные синдромы и реакции неполного саногенеза с нарушением биомеханики до операции и в постоперационном периоде.




Доктор Попов написал(а):


> спондилолистезис пятого поясничного позвонка у молодых. С моей точки зрения это почти всегда операция, очень интересно пообщаться по этому поводу. Если есть желающие, покопаюсь у себя в архиве и поставлю как новые подходы к диагностике, так и уже прооперированные случаи.


конечно есть желающие. И сразу вопрос, Вы работали с зимеровской системой  стабилизации ДИНЕЗИС? У нас я не встречал её использования, но очень хотелось бы узнать о результатах её применения. 
Вопрос оперировать листез или нет для меня не стоит. Я считаю, что эту патологию необходимо максимально рано устранять в связи с опасностью развития проблем в фасетках. Вот выбор стабилизации, вот где вопрос...


----------

